# Spacers



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I noticed that in laminated slingshot frames people use spacers, are they for aesthetics reasons or just for transition between different material layers?

Thanks


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I think mostly for aesthetics.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

They just make the slingshot look a lot cooler !


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharp eye said:


> I noticed that in laminated slingshot frames people use spacers, are they for aesthetics reasons or just for transition between different material layers?
> 
> Thanks


I often use veneer oriented opposite to the grain of the other woods to make up a sort of plywood.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

[/quote]
I often use veneer oriented opposite to the grain of the other woods to make up a sort of plywood.
[/quote]

Good idea, it makes sense in a whole wood slingshot frame to add strength.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I am going to make a couple of sling shot frames from Burbinga and want to put a metal , aluminum, spacer between the hard wood layers to give them extra strength and cool looks. What do other people use to glue wood to metal ?

Tite bond III ? Epoxy ? Thanks in advance,Jim.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I prefer to use polyurethane glues to bond dissimilar materials together. Such adhesives retain a bit of flex over time which is important as in this case you are dealing with wood, which expands and contracts with variations in moisture content while the metal core expands and contracts due to temperature changes. Using a glue which creates a truly hard bond winds up problematic over time. There are some epoxy blends which remain somewhat soft but Gorilla Glue brand polyurethane is my first pick in this case.

When I bond cores to wood I take my cores for a ride in the blast cabinet and give both sides some texture which the glue bites into quite well. Then I dampen the wood surfaces with water and get them in clamps until the foam squeeze out is no longer tacky, then back to work.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Greav. I want to add a metal layer to decrease the chance of the hard wood splitting. Hot over there on I35 ?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Its been hot enough. But then again, it's always hot enough!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I use spacers to hide uneven glue lines. LOL


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Jim, I'm glad you brought this up as I also wanted to put an Aluminium 'Spacer, Core, whatever, ' in between some 14mm Bamboo Flooring wood but

my question is: How thick do you have to have the aluminium spacer? It "will" add strength - but, multiple 'layers' will "also" create a stronger resultant

piece. But, 'How thick the aluminium' and is it worthwhile asking for the special grades for extra strength???

I hope this will add to the topic or I will repost if too off topic...(?)

DogBox


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't think 1/8" is enough but I don't think I need 1/4" so find some 5/16's I have made a cou[ple of frames from 1/4" walnut with 1/4" 5 ply baltic birch in the middle , looks good so far ,now I have to contour them some more and finish them. The light baltic birch give a good contrast against the walnut. I have to find some aluminum to work with the to make the burbinga frames.

Your bamboo sould like a good piece of wood.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

What do folks use for those colorful spacers? Jephco sells some "vulcanized fiber" sheets and I bought a few to try.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

how did it hold up Byudzai?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

haven't used them yet. will be sure to let y'all know.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

dog box I found some bamboo cutting boards at the big lots store and made a couple frames out of them. I just got through cutting them out and I like that wood cuts good and easy to work with. Now if it sends out a shower of fibers off the belt grinder it may be a problem . I made one frame block from bamboo and 5 ply baltic birch as a center and it looked good and I used one piece for a center laminate for some green ,gray and brown poplar . The last combination really made a light frame. I will see how they work with some of Bill Harriman's tubes.

The vilcanized fiber sounded like rubber to me so I looked it up and it is actually rag paper treated with zinc chloride that toughens the rag paper by a significant amount. Interesting sounding stuff.


----------

